# Do you follow road warnings?



## medicdan (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 14, 2010)

Oops.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 14, 2010)

Funny, but the sign is photoshopped. Load it into something like Powerpoint and zoom in on the letters.


----------



## firetender (Sep 14, 2010)

A *road warning* tells you about something you can or might expect ahead or where you're at.

You do NOT "follow" road warnings. You pay attention.

(You failed the forming the question part.)

Worse yet, this is not a county, state or federal road warning. It is a "private" prohibition which you violate at your own risk. In fact, every law or prohibition or warning is violatable, you just have to live with the consequences and/or be able to talk your way out of it!

If the picture was being used with this question in a "real" test, I'd make a stink about it.


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 15, 2010)

firetender said:


> A *road warning* tells you about something you can or might expect ahead or where you're at.
> 
> You do NOT "follow" road warnings. You pay attention.
> 
> (You failed the forming the question part.)


I had absolutely no trouble understanding what the OP meant. Perhaps that's because I understand the word "follow" does _not_ always mean, "To go or come after (a person or other object in motion); to move behind in the same direction." According to the *Oxford English Dictionary*, it can also mean, "To conform to, comply with, obey, act upon or in accordance with (advice, command, teaching, example, fashion, etc.); to take as a rule or model, act up to." That clearly sounds like how the OP meant the word in that context.


----------



## clibb (Sep 16, 2010)

firetender said:


> A *road warning* tells you about something you can or might expect ahead or where you're at.
> 
> You do NOT "follow" road warnings. You pay attention.
> 
> ...



You don't "follow" signs, you pay "attention" to them? Seriously, what the :censored::censored::censored::censored: does that mean?
So when it says "TURN HERE FOR HOSPITAL ENTRANCE" you don't follow what it says on the sign, you just pay attention to it..


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh my gosh people! I think it was meant to be a joke.


----------



## firetender (Sep 17, 2010)

clibb said:


> You don't "follow" signs, you pay "attention" to them? Seriously, what the :censored::censored::censored::censored: does that mean?



That means signs are placed on Monday, become irrelevant by Tuesday, and if you follow the words on Wednesday, you'll miss what's actually true today. Joke or not, the concept of discernment still stands; you deal with the moment.


----------



## Stephanie. (Sep 17, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh my gosh people! I think it was meant to be a joke.



I snickered! ^_^


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 19, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> I snickered! ^_^



At least someone else sees the humor! I'm not surprised it's you. ^_^


----------

